# SIG SAUER Issues Voluntary Upgrade of P320



## Dame (Aug 8, 2017)

PSA:


> *SIG SAUER Issues Voluntary Upgrade of P320 Pistol   *
> 
> _P320 pistol meets requirements for industry and government safety standards;
> performance enhancements optimize function, safety, and reliability._
> ...


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 8, 2017)

Details are forthcoming (Sig gave a date of Monday, August 14th), but Sig is issuing a "voluntary upgrade" (can't call it a recall) of the P320.

The Cliff Notes version is that if dropped on the back of the slide on a sufficiently hard surface, the P320 will discharge (without the trigger being pulled).

The video below does a pretty good job of explaining what the issue is, and does so in a fairly straightforward, non-dramatic manner.






SIG SAUER Issues Voluntary Upgrade of P320 Pistol | Sig Sauer



> *SIG SAUER Issues Voluntary Upgrade of P320 Pistol*
> Published Date: 08/08/2017
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2017)

Threads merged


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2017)

Glad they do drop testing when selecting weapons.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2017)

The angle in which the piece is likely to discharge, rear of slide down, is also the angle that's most likely to blow your junk off.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> The angle in which the piece is likely to discharge, the rear of slide down, is also the angle that's probably most likely to blow your junk off.


So any guy who claims to be transgendered should be first in line to receive the new weapon?
:-":-/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2017)

Funny how the Glock doesn't do that... oh, wait, the p320 was the better pistol, I forgot, oops...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Funny how the Glock doesn't do that... oh, wait, the p320 was the better pistol, I forgot, oops...


No, the P320 was the cheaper pistol.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> So any guy who claims to be transgendered should be first in line to receive the new weapon?
> :-":-/



You got it bubba.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> No, the P320 was the cheaper pistol.



"Good, fast, and cheap. Pick two." You get what you pay for.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 9, 2017)

Waiting to see how I need to send my in. I have the 320 compact. I like my Glock 19 better and carry it when not working. 

M.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Aug 10, 2017)

Love my P320 RX but I don't want to earn the nickname Cheese from 8 mile either. Also curious what the procedure for the "upgrade" is gonna be.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm assuming the external safety prevents this (as long as the safety is engaged)?


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Aug 12, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> I'm assuming the external safety prevents this (as long as the safety is engaged)?



Good question, if I'm not mistaken these firearms don't have the safe- fire and rely on trigger system safety similar to Glock.

However the M17 MHS US Army issue firearm  is not affected by the recall. Not sure if the trigger has beefier springs to counter this. All According to the statement posted by Dame.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 14, 2017)

P320 Voluntary Upgrade Program | Sig Sauer

Sig's Monday update



> SIG SAUER is offering a voluntary program for P320 pistols. This will include an alternate design that reduces the physical weight of the trigger, sear, and striker while additionally adding a mechanical disconnector.
> 
> *3 Steps To Upgrading Your SIG SAUER P320 Pistol*
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 14, 2017)

I wonder if Sig will be all "we meet the drop test requirements" when they get sued for some dude being accidentally shot from a dropped p320.

I saw a guy online banging on the back slide with a gunsmith hammer and made it go off. The amount that times I've had a sidearm snag on shit, more than a few times harder than dude and his hammer.

Ummm, yeah, me thinks much less of Sig now than I ever have, and I've never thought highly of them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I wonder if Sig will be all "we meet the drop test requirements" when they get sued for some dude being accidentally shot from a dropped p320.



I've always been wary of striker pistols for this reason. During the summer I carry my S&W Shield, now I am obsessed with getting online to see if they have had any drop issues. 

VERY surprised this happened with Sig though. 

Bruce Grey of GreyGuns is a member of the other forum I post on and he's been participating (and getting pounded by some) in a similar thread. It's 50+ pages of some pretty knowledgeable dudes really taking Sig to task.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Aug 14, 2017)

Idk Could be worse. Sig is a great firearm.

Below is a Brazilian Taurus 24/7


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've always been wary of striker pistols for this reason. During the summer I carry my S&W Shield, now I am obsessed with getting online to see if they have had any drop issues.
> 
> VERY surprised this happened with Sig though.
> 
> Bruce Grey of GreyGuns is a member of the other forum I post on and he's been participating (and getting pounded by some) in a similar thread. It's 50+ pages of some pretty knowledgeable dudes really taking Sig to task.



Sig has always been held in high regards, mainly  due to the P228 and P226. I do not share nor have I ever shared that feeling. 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with striker fired guns, and I'm not aware of any high end manufacturer that has had a repeatable malfunction of this nature. 

I know everyone has their favorites, I get it. But I think a lot of people allow that to play a biased into their review and recommendations process. That's pretty unfortunate.  I'm probably one of the biggest Glock guys out there, when the G17 gen 4 was fucked up I stated it. When I got a hold of the M&P9 and seen the accuracy issues I called it out, even though I think it's a more comfortable pistol than Glock. When the XDM had the roll pin issue with the extractor I called that out. I'm just glad this came out out before I dropped money on the p320, because I was planning to buy one this Fall.

It's a new pistol and with anything new, it will get sorted out. I just wish Sig took a more proactive approach instead of we meet the requirements and you can volunteer to have an upgrade.  
$ 02


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)




----------

